# Christmas Cigar



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I am sorry if someone already started a thread like this. Everyone who knows me knows I am computer illiterate so I wasn't able to find one if there was..., For short, just call me stupid.


Has anyone been saving a particular cigar for Christmas day? I have a CC 80th Anniversary Monticresto that has rested for a year. The wife and I will be alone on Christmas morning so when she goes to feed her goats. I am going to go hide in the attic of my Explosion Proof workshop where I can smoke my cigar in peace and not be asked to do any other chores. I spent part of this morning figuring out how to pull up the ladder once I am up there so she can't find me. I got a chair already up there as well. I got 2 drawbacks..... the wife has a nose like a blood hound and my lab, Monty, will more than likely sit on the floor, stare at the ceiling and whine. I might be able to cook up Monty a couple of deer bones to occupy him but the wife's nose still creates an issue. She has allergies and I thought maybe I could 
"Accidentally" throw a handful of old hay in her face.....with some sincere apologies directly after of course......That might clog her nose long enough...
Anyway....anyone else been saving anything for Christmas?


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Can't say ive been saving anything in particular, but I work xmas day, so I'll probably rummage through the unicorn box and find something special on christmas eve!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I've got a Cohiba Robusto Maduro that I've been eyeing for a few months. I think I'll give it a proper Viking funeral on Christmas day.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Lol! You should use hey to get her allergies going, or just put a bunch of cats in the room.

I'm glad you mention Christmas cigar, because I haven't thought about it. I'll probably look into my supply from trades and passes and find something unique.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't plan that far ahead..



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I went ahead and moved the thread over to the Habanos section, though Dave, if that cigar you're planning to smoke says Monticresto on the band instead of Montecristo I'm afraid it's gonna' turn out to be a fake...

Just kidding (about the fake, not about moving the thread). I know it's real 'cause you were kind enough to send me one earlier this year that I've been sitting on... and I thank you again for gifting me such a glorious cigar. I think I'll join you (from afar) on Christmas day and fire it up. That's if I too can get any peace and quite. 

My problem isn't so much hiding it from my wife, it's that both kids will be home for the holiday and I don't want them to think I don't like them (one home from college and the other from chasing her dream in NYC). I do like them... most of the time. Still, maybe I can talk them into holding off doing their planned dessert baking until after we feast on turkey and I'm done with the oven. 

That'd give me a couple of hours where nobody wants me around anyway, bitching about how much they're messing up my kitchen, and I can escape to my man cave without being missed. In your honor I'll take some sort of "flammable liquid" down there with me too! :grin2:

MERRY CHRISTMAS RANGER-DANGER!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

My apologies Jack. I know most people will probably pull out their best CC for Christmas but being some people won't, putting this thread in the Habanos section never crossed my mind. My main man @WNYTony isn't much on CC's if I remember correctly.
As far as spelling Monticresto correctly...I am lucky I was able to spell Chistmas correct...


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

2 years ago i bought some Johnny-O Baby Salomons (15) during that time i smoked a few when i first got them, then a few more after that even though i was advised not to (should have listened) so the magic 2 years is up (well close) and i only have 1 left, i moved it into my dry box a few days ago and im looking forward to it Christmas day.
Just in case its a dud i have a Boli Belicoso Finno on standby, Happy Christmas


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Don't plan that far ahead..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Dino.....I know better.. I wanna see some Cristmas cheer coming out of that sour puss of yours.... Ho-Ho-Ho  ( my ex-wife and 2 of her friends)


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ranger0282 said:


> My apologies Jack. I know most people will probably pull out their best CC for Christmas but being some people won't, putting this thread in the Habanos section never crossed my mind. My main man @*WNYTony* isn't much on CC's if I remember correctly.
> As far as spelling Monticresto correctly...I am lucky I was able to spell Chistmas correct...





Ranger0282 said:


> Dino.....I know better.. I wanna see some Cristmas cheer coming out of that sour puss of yours.... Ho-Ho-Ho  ( my ex-wife and 2 of her friends)


Years ago I was in the wholesale Christmas decorations business. Our company name was _The Christmas Specialists_. I hired a sign company to do up the sliding glass doors of our new showroom at the Atlanta Gift Mart with custom Vinyl lettering, 4 doors plus the wall behind our reception desk. They pulled this crap, "_You can't look until we're finished with all of them_" (so proud).

So they installed 5 signs; took about 3-4 hours. Now comes the big reveal (so proud)... lo and behold they left the "H" out of Christmas on all of them! Come on! Really? A fricken' signmaker can't be bothered to use spell-check?

They paid the price, though. Our first big trade show opened the next morning. I made 'em go back to the shop, make new signs, and work 'til 3 am to strip & re-do all the signs to fix their screw up.

BTW, you know da rules. If you want to start an NC-only thread go right ahead. But if you want to talk about CC's it goes here.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Fundy that's been hibernating for a couple of years I'd love to smoke on Christmas. The problem is I'm trying to sell this house and there are some weirdo home buyers who don't love the smell of cigar smoke.:frown2:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Piper said:


> I have a Fundy that's been hibernating for a couple of years I'd love to smoke on Christmas. The problem is I'm trying to sell this house and there are some weirdo home buyers who don't love the smell of cigar smoke.:frown2:


 I had to look up what a Fundy is...... Congrats and that should be a Great Merry Christmas for you....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> I had to look up what a Fundy is...... Congrats and that should be a Great Merry Christmas for you....


You thought it was what you caught when you were on leave and had to get a penicillin shot to get rid of... Didn't ya?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> You thought it was what you caught when you were on leave and had to get a penicillin shot to get rid of... Didn't ya?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well.................... Mr. Grinch, the Ba-Humbug of Christmas has decided to show up and make a funny.... hurts my feelings.....it's true of course, but still hurts my feelings......


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Wait I'm confused........ you have a rich kid that you have been drugging in your basement for years to get his trust fund check, and now you are going to burn him alive?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> I am sorry if someone already started a thread like this. Everyone who knows me knows I am computer illiterate so I wasn't able to find one if there was..., For short, just call me stupid.
> 
> Has anyone been saving a particular cigar for Christmas day? I have a CC 80th Anniversary Monticresto that has rested for a year. The wife and I will be alone on Christmas morning so when she goes to feed her goats. I am going to go hide in the attic of my Explosion Proof workshop where I can smoke my cigar in peace and not be asked to do any other chores. I spent part of this morning figuring out how to pull up the ladder once I am up there so she can't find me. I got a chair already up there as well. I got 2 drawbacks..... the wife has a nose like a blood hound and my lab, Monty, will more than likely sit on the floor, stare at the ceiling and whine. I might be able to cook up Monty a couple of deer bones to occupy him but the wife's nose still creates an issue. She has allergies and I thought maybe I could
> "Accidentally" throw a handful of old hay in her face.....with some sincere apologies directly after of course......That might clog her nose long enough...
> Anyway....anyone else been saving anything for Christmas?


Perfect timing Dave!

I usually try to smoke either a themed cigar on a holiday or a gifted cigar. A couple days ago I came across a Nica White dated 12/25/16 in thick magic marker -  I think I'll put it to fire on Christmas.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm always a traditional smoker on Holidays... I have aged boxes of Espys that go back a couple of decades and the same with siglos IV and VI. I buy 1 box of Opus every year so these are my favorites and smoke one of each during the week....amazing to smoke these with 10 to 15 years of age.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm considering lighting up on of my Padron 80th Perfectos; have been sort-of stockpiling them recently, figure no better time to burn one than the holidays.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Me and my pops got 2 Padron 50th (refills) from a sheriff in Indiana a few months ago. Going to give those a fired death on Christmas.

Good to see you back Dave! Looking forward to picks of your smoking setup on Tuesday. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Ranger0282 said:


> I had to look up what a Fundy is...... Congrats and that should be a Great Merry Christmas for you....





UBC03 said:


> You thought it was what you caught when you were on leave and had to get a penicillin shot to get rid of... Didn't ya?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk





blackrabbit said:


> Wait I'm confused........ you have a rich kid that you have been drugging in your basement for years to get his trust fund check, and now you are going to burn him alive?


:vs_laugh: Ya try to be cool throwing around abbreviations and wudya get ... a worried call from your urologist and a knock on the door from the FBI. I will be cashing those trusty checks however ...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

TCstr8 said:


> Me and my pops got 2 Padron 50th (refills) from a sheriff in Indiana a few months ago. Going to give those a fired death on Christmas.
> 
> Good to see you back Dave! Looking forward to picks of your smoking setup on Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Very nice! I've yet to see one in person, hopefully they're as good as their reputation.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

I always say I am gonna smoke the 11 year old Monte #2 I have..... but I never do. Had that cigar since 07, a friend gave me 2. I smoked the first one and it was one of the best smokes I ever had. Chocolate, wood with some cinnamon thrown in. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Ranger0282 said:


> My apologies Jack. I know most people will probably pull out their best CC for Christmas but being some people won't, putting this thread in the Habanos section never crossed my mind. My main man @WNYTony isn't much on CC's if I remember correctly.
> As far as spelling Monticresto correctly...I am lucky I was able to spell Chistmas correct...


I might just surprise you David. While I don't go all weak knees over CC's, I do get some in random bombs and trades and I have one that looks kind of special from an awesome brother here on Puff that I just might break out. We'll see what time allows for once all the guests have gone and I get to settle in.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Piper said:


> I have a Fundy that's been hibernating for a couple of years I'd love to smoke on Christmas. The problem is I'm trying to sell this house and there are some weirdo home buyers who don't love the smell of cigar smoke.:frown2:


I gotta say I'm a little jealous! Enjoy it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

For the first time i have no plan on what to smoke.
We are having our usual Christmas eve bash.
Not many of us left the years take there toll.
One by one your friends fall off like the hairs on your head.:vs_laugh:
I was told not to bring anything as i am covered.
It would appear they want to make an example of me.:vs_OMG:
It should be fun Have a very Merry Christmas.:vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> For the first time i have no plan on what to smoke.
> We are having our usual Christmas eve bash.
> Not many of us left the years take there toll.
> One by one your friends fall off like the hairs on your head.:vs_laugh:
> ...


Sounds like a wonderfully blessed occasion. Soak it in, my friend. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

texasmoke said:


> sounds like a wonderfully blessed occasion. Soak it in, my friend. Merry christmas.


amen !!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

It’ll likely be cold and snowing on Christmas. No cigar outside , but I’ll likely smoke a bowl from my pipe indoors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Finally reached to the back of the top habanos shelf. Grabbed this bad boy.. What a Christmas treat









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

'14 Monte #2 beheaded and in waiting for 3pm when i will be free to commit the time to it!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

If I reach way in the back of my Habano's section ...I'll have dusty fingers..... I have smoked a few Cohibas and I am sure it is just me but they are not in my top 5 of favorite smokes...top 10 maybe...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> If I reach way in the back of my Habano's section ...I'll have dusty fingers..... I have smoked a few Cohibas and I am sure it is just me but they are not in my top 5 of favorite smokes...top 10 maybe...


Would I spend a house payment on a box? No ...but it was pretty damn good.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I doubt that I'll get to smoke today, so I had my Christmas smoke last night:










Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda. These are smoking well for a young cigar.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

bpegler said:


> I doubt that I'll get to smoke today, so I had my Christmas smoke last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh My God !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I had planned on smoking my last CC Monty 80th Anniversary cigar today for Christmas BUT just couldn't bring myself to do it. I might save it for the wife and I's 20th wedding anniversary. I can't complain one bit though. This was the BEST cigar I have had all year. Since it is only the second cigar I remember having this year, competition was low....but still, it was a great cigar!


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Started with a Padron 50th (refill) and some Zaya. Ended with a RA Club Allones and some beer. Merry Xmas everyone!
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Finally reached to the back of the top habanos shelf. Grabbed this bad boy.. What a Christmas treat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We can all tell a man by the condition of their hands. Folks like Mitch, it is obvious he works in an office with a secretary and takes 2 martini lunches. Good for him, I am sure he earned it. Now Dino here on the other hand...we can tell this man WORKS for a living. He is probably like those guys in those Duluth Trading commercials where his nads are in a vice but still dances around like Liberace at a New Years Eve party.... I personally have to wear gloves most of the time due to I am usually handling some type of animal by-product......


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> I am sorry if someone already started a thread like this. Everyone who knows me knows I am computer illiterate so I wasn't able to find one if there was..., For short, just call me stupid.
> 
> Has anyone been saving a particular cigar for Christmas day? I have a CC 80th Anniversary Monticresto that has rested for a year. The wife and I will be alone on Christmas morning so when she goes to feed her goats. I am going to go hide in the attic of my Explosion Proof workshop where I can smoke my cigar in peace and not be asked to do any other chores. I spent part of this morning figuring out how to pull up the ladder once I am up there so she can't find me. I got a chair already up there as well. I got 2 drawbacks..... the wife has a nose like a blood hound and my lab, Monty, will more than likely sit on the floor, stare at the ceiling and whine. I might be able to cook up Monty a couple of deer bones to occupy him but the wife's nose still creates an issue. She has allergies and I thought maybe I could
> "Accidentally" throw a handful of old hay in her face.....with some sincere apologies directly after of course......That might clog her nose long enough...
> Anyway....anyone else been saving anything for Christmas?





SoCal Gunner said:


> Perfect timing Dave!
> 
> I usually try to smoke either a themed cigar on a holiday or a gifted cigar. A couple days ago I came across a Nica White dated 12/25/16 in thick magic marker -  I think I'll put it to fire on Christmas.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Ok, so it wasn't White; it's a Nica 25th Anni SILVER, but you can see why I thought it was white. Check out the date on this one.
Does it look familiar @Ranger0282 ?










Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, so it wasn't White; it's a Nica 25th Anni SILVER, but you can see why I thought it was white. Check out the date on this one.
> Does it look familiar @*Ranger0282* ?
> 
> 
> ...


 YES I DO....... I smoked 2 of those back to back....


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> YES I DO....... I smoked 2 of those back to back....


Thanks and Merry Christmas Buddy

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> We can all tell a man by the condition of their hands. Folks like Mitch, it is obvious he works in an office with a secretary and takes 2 martini lunches. Good for him, I am sure he earned it. Now Dino here on the other hand...we can tell this man WORKS for a living. He is probably like those guys in those Duluth Trading commercials where his nads are in a vice but still dances around like Liberace at a New Years Eve party.... I personally have to wear gloves most of the time due to I am usually handling some type of animal by-product......


Rhon made me get a manicure before the oldest's wedding. I don't know what the guy was saying to the the other guy, but there was alot of head shaking and pointing at me..lol

Don't know if any of yunz ever noticed that when I post pics of cigars, I never show my index finger. I had it crushed and lost the tip of it. It grew back "kinda". I call it my dew claw, the it comes to a bit of point instead of being rounded. Nothing too freaky just a little odd, if you you're not expecting it.

But I'm proud of the calluses I have on top of my calluses. It saves me from having to buy gloves. Plus between the carpal tunnel and the frost bite I got last year, I can't really feel much anyway...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

GOt this beauty in on Christmas day while nursing my awful hangover. 2009 SLR PAcificos. These are still going strong and I really enjoyed it:


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

This was my Christmas smoke.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I really enjoyed reading all the stories and cigars smoked. To be honest i have forgotten what i smoked on Christmas day. But the people i spent Christmas with i will remember forever. I hope everyone had a very merry Christmas and please best wishes for a Happy Healthy New Year!:vs_cool:


----------

